# Golden in Stokes Animal Shelter, Germantown NC



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I just saw this. Can you email [email protected] and include the link with the picture? Even if they can't pull him, if he is still there, they will send him onto a rescue that is closer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

I can't find the link to the picture of this Golden Ret.
Can you please email them or email me with link and I will

[email protected]

I EMLD. MONA OF STOKES COUNTY HUMANE SOC. AND ASKED IF THERE WERE GOLD RETS. THERE AND ASKED HER TO EMAIL NEUSE RIVER.


found this in my email:

Any donations are greatly appreciated and needed, as I pulled 7 for myself and having to board 3..

SCHS
PO Box 102
Danbury, NC 27016

THANKS for caring!

Mona Singleton
Stokes County Humane Society (501c3)
"Paws for the Cause"
Walnut Cove, NC 27052
[email protected]




I looked at all the caged animals in the shelter...the cast-offs of human society.
I saw in their eyes love and hope, fear and dread, sadness and betrayal.
And I was angry.
"God," I said, "this is terrible! Why don't you do something?"
God was silent for a moment and then He spoke softly.
"I have done something," He replied.
"I created you.”

The Animals' Savior 
Jim Willis 
Speak for those who cannot speak for themselves, defend those who cannot defend themselves, and plead the cause of those in need." 
Proverbs 31:8-9

RESCUE IS LIKE THE MAFIA, ONCE YOU ARE IN, YOU CANNOT LEAVE!
ANIMALS NEVER CEASE TO AMAZE ME, HUMAN'S NEVER CEASE TO DISAPPOINT ME!"



In a message dated 7/2/2009 9:26:08 A.M. Eastern Daylight Time, [email protected] writes:
Mona: 



Did you send your msg. about needing boarding money to everyone listed in these emails and MOST IMPORTANTLY TO the rescuer PAT MCLAUGHLIN?

I can donate $50 if needed.
----- Original Message -----
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Sent: Thursday, July 2, 2009 7:13:14 AM GMT -06:00 US/Canada Central
Subject: Re: PAT- SEE MONA'S MSG. THEY NEED BOARDING MONEY....... SOUNDS LIKE PAT MCLA...



thanks, have nto heard back from you as of yet..

Mona Singleton
Stokes County Humane Society (501c3)
"Paws for the Cause"
Walnut Cove, NC 27052
[email protected]




I looked at all the caged animals in the shelter...the cast-offs of human society.
I saw in their eyes love and hope, fear and dread, sadness and betrayal.
And I was angry.
"God," I said, "this is terrible! Why don't you do something?"
God was silent for a moment and then He spoke softly.
"I have done something," He replied.
"I created you.”

The Animals' Savior 
Jim Willis 
Speak for those who cannot speak for themselves, defend those who cannot defend themselves, and plead the cause of those in need." 
Proverbs 31:8-9

RESCUE IS LIKE THE MAFIA, ONCE YOU ARE IN, YOU CANNOT LEAVE!
ANIMALS NEVER CEASE TO AMAZE ME, HUMAN'S NEVER CEASE TO DISAPPOINT ME!"



In a message dated 7/2/2009 7:22:41 A.M. Eastern Daylight Time, [email protected] writes:
Mona: I am forwarding this msg to the Rescuer, Pat McClaughlin
----- Forwarded Message -----
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected], [email protected]
Sent: Thursday, July 2, 2009 12:48:23 AM GMT -06:00 US/Canada Central
Subject: Re: SOUNDS LIKE PAT MCLAUGLIN FROM NOREAST POINTER RESCUE CAN TAKE ALL THE PU...


I think I have someome for 5 per day per dog.. can you pay pay pal up front she would want paid first.. then I willl go get them..

Mona

In a message dated 7/1/2009 4:29:46 P.M. Eastern Daylight Time, [email protected] writes:

----- Forwarded Message -----
From: "Joanne K" <[email protected]>
To: "Kim Sellers - Res(PA)" <[email protected]>, "Karen VanSwearingen" <[email protected]>, "Kathy Hynes" <[email protected]>, "Jackie Abrams" <[email protected]>, "Nell Brodie" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, July 1, 2009 2:32:17 PM GMT -06:00 US/Canada Central
Subject: Fw: GERMANTON NC NORTH CAROLINA SOS...READ IMMEDIATELY....EVERYONE PLEASE PLEASE READ THIS IMMEDIATELY PAT NEEDS HELP TO SAVE THESE PUPPIES RIGHT NOW






----- Forwarded Message ----
From: Lynn Gregory <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, July 1, 2009 2:30:21 PM
Subject: GERMANTON NC NORTH CAROLINA SOS...READ IMMEDIATELY....EVERYONE PLEASE PLEASE READ THIS IMMEDIATELY PAT NEEDS HELP TO SAVE THESE PUPPIES RIGHT NOW











Pat McLaughlin [email protected] ( @ YAHOO. COM )


PLEASE READ BELOW...IF YOU CAN HELP PLEASE DO NOT HIT REPLY...


IT IS CRITICAL THAT YOU EMAIL PAT IMMEDIATELY AND WE NEED YOU


TO CROSS POST DESPERATELY TO ANYONE YOU THINK MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP PAT SAVE THESE PUPPIES..



THANK YOU 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: Pat McLaughlin [email protected] ( @ YAHOO. COM ) 
Sent: Wednesday, July 01, 2009 1:33 PM
Subject: REQUEST VOLUNTEERS: GERMANTON NC LATEST FROM STOKES COUNTY ANIMAL SHELTER ..I KNOW THERE ARE SO MANY CRYING OUT FOR HELP

IF I CAN GET A VOLUNTEER TO GO GET THE PUPPIES....[ ALL THE PUPPIES IN THE CAGE BELOW] QUARANTINE THEM FOR A FEW DAYS...I CAN HAVE MY TRANSPORTER DRIVE THEM TO UPSTATE NY WHO ARE DESPERATE FOR PUPPIES...IT' A A HUMANE SOCIETY IN ALBANY, NY....CAN SOMEONE HELP ME....I SPOKE TO SARAH AT THE SHELTER AND THEY WILL BEGIN KILLING THIS AFTERNOON SOON....SHE IS HOLDING

THE PUPS FOR ME.....HOPE SOMEONE CAN HELP.



PAT MCLAUGHLIN 















PLEASE PLEASE YOUR CROSS POSTING IS SO IMPORTANT... I KNOW YOU ALL ARE GETTING IN INUNDATED WITH SO MANY EMAILS...THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR HANGING IN THERE..AND

MOST OF ALL THAT YOU THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HELP...



YOU ARE ALL THESE ANIMALS HAVE TO EVEN HAVE A CHANCE OF LIVING...



MUCH THANKS AND GRATITUDE ALWAYS DIANA




Stokes County Humane Society (501c3)
"Paws for the Cause"
Walnut Cove , NC 27052
[email protected] aol.com ( @ AOL. COM )


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: Melia Carter [[email protected] net]
Sent: Tuesday, June 30, 2009 9:55 PM

Subject: LATEST FROM STOKES COUNTY ANIMAL SHELTER GERMANTON , NC

PLEASE CROSSPOST AND SPREAD THE WORD!!



From: [email protected] l.net [mailto:[email protected] sbcglobal. net] 
Sent: Tuesday, June 30, 2009 1:14 AM
To: JoAnn Walker
Subject: LATEST FROM STOKES COUNTY ANIMAL SHELTER GERMANTON , NC




----- Original Message ----- 

From: [email protected] aol.com 

Sent: Monday, June 29, 2009 11:12 PM

Subject: LATEST FROM STOKES COUNTY ANIMAL SHELTER GERMANTON , NC



Hey Peeps,



Here are a few pics from the Stokes County Animal Shelter, Germaton NC .. the gal taking the photos did not have anyone helping her so they are not great pics but you can get the idea.. they have till Thursday.. many are still working on taking the mom and 3 pups.. (the bigger pups here white and black) is one of them..if you can assist any of these animals PLEASE contact the Shelter directly at 336-994-2788. . will be posting cats in another email .. There are two Blue tick coonhounds maybe about 6-7 months old? Full blooded one male and one female VERY skinny. There are about 8-12 puppies that are just adorable, not all from the same litter. Some of the puppies look like Rottweiler mixes, Lab mixes, Husky mixes and Pit bull mixes. They are adorable. 



There is a little black/white female dog too who is about 25-35 lbs she is sooo sweet she would strike a pose every time the camera went her direction.


Lots of just mixes and pit bull mixes. The Golden Retriever that is so over weight is still there


If you can help PLEASE call the shelter 336-994-2788


THANKS!!!!



Mona













This appears to be a labradoodle. .



Mona Singleton
Stokes County Humane Society (501c3)
"Paws for the Cause"
Walnut Cove , NC 27052
[email protected] aol.com
*Original Message -----
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Cc: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], "Kelly Eubanks" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, July 2, 2009 11:21:27 PM GMT -06:00 US/Canada Central
Subject: Re: PAT- SEE MONA'S MSG. THEY NEED BOARDING MONEY....... SOUNDS LIKE PAT MCLA...


here is what I sent out but just to a lady who asked.. I have SO MANY EMAILS regardign this situation it's gonna take awhile to compile a list.. would you be able to assist in sending this??

THANKS

Mona


Hey Peeps, 

I pulled a total of 11 dogs today.. I have 7 in my care (between myself and a foster) .. plus arranged for the adoption of the dobie mix..and placed the other three with rescue groups.. stating I would raise the funds to pay for her vetting.. it was extremely emotional day and I broke down several times as did one worker there and the others were also very emotional. I have worked so hard here for years to pull as may as I can.. the negativity and lies surrounding this particular pull had taken its toll on all involved...

I had four dogs to leave here yesterday (fully vetted and on preventative).. I simply gave them to another reputable rescuer in an effort to have room to save some today.. it worked out at the very last minute.. she had some to go and therefor was able to accept them..

all of the dogs in question have been saved EXCEPT the momma and her pups.. all the pups were not savable as their was bloody stool and vomit in the run.. was it parvo?? I don't know.. but knew i could not take the chance.. I chose not to take them at that point...and that was probably the most difficult thing I have done.. for they were amazingly cute and sweet and I will forever be haunted by that .. soooo close.. .. I am setting here crying my face off as I even type this... 

Here is what was saved.. after making several trips back and forth delivering and meeting others...

Labrodoodle/irish wollfie.. take your pic - 8 mos old
a senior almost blind poodle that had just been turned in - about 7-8
the Pom about 7-8 years old
a 6 mos golden/chow
she is about 1 year old Border Collie mix who is HEAVILY PREGNENT 
what appears to be a pure bred Blood Hound pup 6 mos age
a white heinze 57 about 3 years old
a black/white dog 1-2 years old not sure of breed
the lab mix about 2
the dobie mix.. (amazing dog this one) about 3 years old
5 week old boxer/bulldog puppy - 

ALL OTHERS THAT WHERE SHOWN IN PICS WHERE ALREADY PLACED 

Now, there have been offers of donation monies.. to aid in this situation.. I would ask at this time that if you know of someone who can help get these kids vetted and cared for and assist in covering my costs please do so immediately.. my foster mom has been promised by me 8 a day for keeping the three she has.. I will pull out the fees that are incurred and send the rest to the receiving rescue.. all donors will have full disclosure on who got what and why..

The longer I have these dogs.. that's more I cannot pull next week..

If you are interested in assisting in this situation.. please contact me.



Mona Singleton
Stokes County Humane Society (501c3)
"Paws for the Cause"
Walnut Cove, NC 27052
[email protected]*


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

So all of the dogs were saved?


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

yeah--I was wondering that, too.

Who would I IM?

SJ


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Email*

PLS EMAIL MONA: [email protected]
PLS. also CC: Melia: [email protected] net

*These are the dogs she pulled from there-my understanding is she pulled and boarded them to save them, but THEY NEED RESCUES or adopters or foster

Labrodoodle/irish wollfie.. take your pic - 8 mos old
a senior almost blind poodle that had just been turned in - about 7-8
the Pom about 7-8 years old
a 6 mos golden/chow
she is about 1 year old Border Collie mix who is HEAVILY PREGNENT 
what appears to be a pure bred Blood Hound pup 6 mos age
a white heinze 57 about 3 years old
a black/white dog 1-2 years old not sure of breed
the lab mix about 2
the dobie mix.. (amazing dog this one) about 3 years old
5 week old boxer/bulldog puppy - *

Any donations are greatly appreciated and needed, as I pulled 7 for myself and having to board 3..

SCHS
PO Box 102
Danbury, NC 27016

THANKS for caring!

Mona Singleton
Stokes County Humane Society (501c3)
"Paws for the Cause"
Walnut Cove, NC 27052
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*did*

Did you email Mona?


----------

